# Alloy Wheel Repair



## Wired (Mar 7, 2010)

Can someone please provide details of a repair centre who can repair some curbing damage to one of the alloy wheels on my car? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont know anyone who does it, but I got my rims on my truck just a tad close to a curb trying to parallel park back in the states. I went to check how much it would cost to get it buffed but since the rims were not the same material all the way thru, it turned into a headache. It was nearly half the cost of my twenties when they were brand new. This was just one gouge out the wheel!!! 

If its a stock rim, maybe you can find one at the junk yard (I assume there are junk yards here ???). 

Good luck, someone will pop up who can advice.


----------



## FRANKDUBAI (Feb 12, 2010)

dont know how bad it is but if its minor you can use an old school trick! Strip the tyre from wheel, get hammer, get block of wood (at least 1.5 inch thick). Place wood between hammer and alloy and smack into place!

If its cracked, take it to a tyre centre (which one I dont know!). They usually send it to a third party engineering company who do this! So if you know anyone in metal engineering they may be able to help!


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

Radial Tyre Change behind Ace Hardware on SZR near Icon Motors .... professional finish, cheap and friendly.


----------

